# catfish mania



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here are pics of all my catfish i have so far,

the first set are my juruense, second set is my red tail catfish (which i heard bites your wanker off) and the thrid is my raphle catfish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

one of my large angel fish


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i remember when my Red tail was that size.... 1 year later.. hes now around 24 inches. they grow fast man watch your ass..

Nice Jureunse!!!!!!! love those fuckers.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i remember when my Red tail was that size.... 1 year later.. hes now around 24 inches. they grow fast man watch your ass..
> 
> Nice Jureunse!!!!!!! love those fuckers.


 i know man, got that pool in and now just trying to figure out how to filter it, how many turnovers per hour, and also how i am suppose to

check my thread in the piranha equiment section cause it has a link to the filter i want to use

the juruense is by far the one of the best fish i have owned, EVER!!!

really wish the pond the hosue came with worked right


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: what a way to post whore blurry pics


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

my ass good pics thats better than anything ive ever seen and i never knew angels were a member of the catfish family


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> my ass good pics thats better than anything ive ever seen and i never knew angels were a member of the catfish family


 they arent but i had a pic of them :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice fish Lu. the pics are good 2


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool pics and fish.



> second set is my red tail catfish (which i heard bites your wanker off)


I think that's only if you feed them turkey dogs!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice looking catfish you got there Lu


----------

